# Field Box



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Hello all
As a recent convert to live steam, I'm still discovering new stuff. Forgive me if this question has been addressed before, but what have you guys done about a field box? The R/C aircraft guys have them, with a nice cradle to hold the airplane, as well as all the other flight gear. I have something like that in mind, where I could hold fuel, oil, little tools, and the loco for transportation from my basement to the track. Ideally, the box would also have a cradle (fold-up when not in use?) so I could hold the loco upside down and on either side for oiling, prior to each run. I've looked at some Plano hunter's boxes that have a cradle for the rifle, and thought about modifying one of those. Or building something patterned after what the R/C guys use, only bigger. Any thoughts?
Dr. J (Jim Coplan)
Ardmore, PA


----------



## JEFF RUNGE (Jan 2, 2008)

Dr J, many of us use a tool box 16 to 20 inches long. Most carry locomotives in a separate box. You end up with a lot of "stuff", along with hand tools you may have things like a small flash light, drafting fan, steam oil, funnel, lubricating oil, some spare parts..etc.


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi, Jeff, and thanks
That makes sense, especially if one owns several locomitives (I'm at 2 and counting). Separating the loco from all the other gear simplifies the job of each box, and the one for the loco can have foam or something to keep it in place.

I still wonder about a cradle that might fit into the lid of the field box. A square channel of wood or plastic with a couple of pegs protruding from the bottom, and holes in the lid of the box to receive the pegs. KISS (keep it simple stupid). 
Jim


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

I knocked together a small "essentials" carrier several years back.

















One side holds a rectangular gallon jug I got at Orchard Supply. Attached to that end is a manual fuel pump hooked into the water jug and used to fill the boiler. The other sude is divided into two compartments to hold butane, steam oil, a gunk jar, lubricating oil, and bottles to fill through a goodall valve.

I carry this in addition to a toolbox. The nice thing is I can pick this carrier up (it's small and light) and set it right next to the loco I'm servicing.


----------



## scubaroo (Mar 19, 2009)

I like it, Dwight. 
Nice and easy. 
Mind if I copy it?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Mind if I copy it? Feel free. BTW, I made it from 1/4" aircraft plywood - nice and light and fine grained. Most importantly, after several years of use, the edges have yet to splinter (which could be a "pain" in use - literally).









The fittings for the water jug are DuBro. If needed I can dig out the part numbers. I opted for a manual pump so as not to have to carry around a battery, which would add weight and require recharging, in addition to being less precise.


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Whatever you decide on, keep weight in mind. For my first G1 steamer, I purchased a beautiful oak carrying case made especially to fit my Shay. Well, the engine in the case feels like a cement block. My "steaming bag", by McGuire-Nicholas, came from a local hardware store. It is about 10" w X 10" h X 18" L with soft sides and a zipper top, and is loaded with pouches inside and out. It will carry enough water, gas, oil, tools and all the other stuff for a long weekend of steaming. 

Larry


----------



## Nick Jr (Jan 2, 2008)

Dwight, If I may ask, the little black device on the side of the box that has what looks like a crank handle?? What is it?? Nick Jr


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Nick, 
I believe that is his manual fuel pump he uses to fill the boiler with water. 

John


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

One box for each type of fuel (coal, alchol, gas) is handy. Plus, of course, a box for each engine is very handy. Shop at places like Wal Mart, Sears, Academy and find ones you like. One can also make boxes and totes. Oh and by the way boxes for different sets of cars also come in handy. Be careful or you will end up like many of us and need considerable space for storage.

My place has 
1. Three fuel caddies
2. Seven Engine boxes
3. Five Car Boxes
4. One universal tool box

Tihis way I can grab what ever I am going to run on any given time and have what I need, but no more.


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Here's what I used to use:









I've since graduated to a plastic box (the steam oil gets the cardboard all goopy). I also don't carry as many tools as I used to in my steamup box. I carry a separate tool bag (army style canvas zip up) to do back shop repairs at the hotel room when I go to a weekend steamup like Diamondhead, Cabin Fever or ECLSTS. I also use a foam pad for inverting an engine for thorough lubrication.


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

I once made a wooden field box and found that it lacked flexability as my steaming got more experienced. Also, it was too heavy. So, I found a suitable bag at Lowe's that was on sale. I like it a lot because it accommodates change, tolerates abuse, is durable and light weight. Lowe's has several sizes and shapes available.


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Thanks, Seadawg


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi, and thanks. I did see some of these with the metal handle and fabric bag.


----------



## Dr. J (Feb 29, 2008)

Hi, Dwight. I see an RCS transmitter in there. Do you use RCS for your live steamers?


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By Nick Jr on 14 Aug 2009 10:03 AM 
Dwight, If I may ask, the little black device on the side of the box that has what looks like a crank handle?? What is it?? Nick Jr 
It is indeed the manual fuel pump. The input side draws water from the jug via a fuel filter (comes with the fitting set and hangs inside the jug), and a long hose on the output side allows insertion into the boiler filler tube. When not in use, the output hose plugs into the top of the jug.

Here's the manual fuel pump[/b][/b], and here's the jug fittings[/b][/b].


----------



## weaverc (Jan 2, 2008)

Right on Dwight. 
I too have a DuBro fuel pump that I use for filling boilers with water. I think it's an essential if you have a large locomotive like a K-27, K-28 or soon to be K-36. I highly recommend getting one.


----------



## Dwight Ennis (Jan 2, 2008)

It was when I first filled my C-21 with a syringe that I realized there had to be a better way. hehehe 

My pump really isn't DuBro. It's a different brand I picked up locally. Same thing though.


----------

